# Vietnamese Spring Rolls question? (merged)



## pom_mom (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all. I found a really good recipe for spring rolls and im going to try to make them. The recipe calls for ground pork but it doesnt say if I should cook it first, before adding it to the other ingredients, and then wrapping in rice paper and deep frying. I think that I should probably cook it first but im not sure?? Any advice? Plus, if anyone has tried these and has any tips that would be great too! 
Thanks, pom_mom


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 3, 2006)

YES, cook first.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 4, 2006)

pom_mom said:
			
		

> Hi all. I found a really good recipe for spring rolls and im going to try to make them. The recipe calls for ground pork but it doesnt say if I should cook it first, before adding it to the other ingredients, and then wrapping in rice paper and deep frying. I think that I should probably cook it first but im not sure?? [highlight]Any advice?[/highlight] Plus, if anyone has tried these and has any tips that would be great too!
> Thanks, pom_mom


First advice:

Never anger Gretchen
Second advice

Don't put anything in a deep fried spring roll that isn't already cooked or can't be eaten raw.


----------



## htc (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. If you are making Vietnamese egg/spring rolls you *never* precook the pork. Chinese rolls can require cooked pork depending on what variation of roll you are making.


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, thanks for the welcome and 

First of all, I wasnt trying to "anger" anyone.

Second, I thought if I posted on a different thread under "Ethnic" I would get more replies.
So, thanks anyway.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 4, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. If you are making Vietnamese egg/spring rolls you *never* precook the pork. Chinese rolls can require cooked pork depending on what variation of roll you are making.


This is not an area of expertise for me but, if spring rolls are deep fried in rice paper would the contents not be raw when the exterior became overcooked?
I ask this with only the utmost respect.


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that is why you deep fry them at a lower temperature, so the inside will cook too. But thats just my opinion, I could be wrong. Like I said, I havent made them before and was just looking for advice.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 4, 2006)

My first reply was mostly tongue in cheek but now my curiosity is aroused and I confess that this is not an area I know a lot about. Please explain more. What kind of pork? What kind of outer coating? Temperature? Seasonings? Sauce?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 4, 2006)

Pom Mom ...

First off, welcome to DC! We do have a few scamps in here with a bit of a sense of humor ... please don't be put off by a bit of levity. For example: Gretchen is a very kind person who is willing to help anyone ... and if she bites she doesn't leave any teeth marks, generally - depending on if she has her teeth in or not! (an example of levity ...)

Asking the same, or similar, questions in more than one forum will result in the posts being merged and one forum deleted.

Now - back to your original question ... what did the recipe say? If it didn't call for "pre-cooking" then it obviously doesn't need to be. If you choose to ... nothing wrong with that if it makes you feel better. We have a Vietnamese place that makes the best springrolls I've ever tasted - everything appears to go in raw ... don't have a clue as to the temp of the oil ... but they sure taste great to me! And, they take longer to cook than the "egg rolls" at the Chinese place down the street - so perhaps they are cooked at a lower temp for a little longer time?

We have an International community of cooks - although some fail to include where they are from in their profile - and the "where they live" profile can sometimes be remiss in explaining their cultural knowledge.

I'm betting htc has some ideas worth listening to ...


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you, Michael. I have thick skin so getting bit every once in awhile doesnt hurt to bad. Anyway, the recipe is as follows and comes from a chef in California at a restaurant called Lemongrass. Her name is Mai Pham. 

Filling:
1 ounce dried bean thread noodles, soaked, drained, and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
2/3 cup yellow onion
2 carrots, grated
3 green onions, thinly sliced
1/2 cup bean sprouts
2 eggs
2 T. fish sauce
1/2 T minced garlic
1/4 t. salt
2 t. sugar
1/2 t. black pepper
1/2 lb. ground chicken
1/2 lb ground pork

Assembling & Frying
2 T. cornstarch
1/3 cup water
15 thin spring roll wrappers
Oil for frying

Cpmbine the noodles, onion, carrots, and green onions in a mixing bowl. Set aside. Beat eggs in a large bowl. mix fish sauce, garlic,salt, sugar, & black pepper. Add the chicken & pork and using a fork, breal up the meat, so it is thoroughly mixed with the seasonings. Add the noodle mixture & mix well. Set aside. Combine cornstarch & water in small saucepan. Bring to a boil over low heat & stir often to prevent sticking. If mixture seems to thick, add more water. This will be the "glue" to seal the edges of the wrapper.
Cut the wrappers in half diagonally. You will have two equal triangles. Starting with the longest side toward you, place about 2 T. of filling on the bottom area of the triangle. Using your fingers, mold the filling into a cylinder 2" long and 1" wide. Fold the two pointed ends of the wrapper in & roll to enclose. Dab a little cornstarch mix along the edges & seal the roll. Set aside while finishing remaining rolls. To fry, preheat a large wok or fry pan. When hot, pour enough oil in to completely cover rolls. Heat to about 325*. Carefully place the rolls into the oil. Do not crowd the pan. Fry rolls until filling is cooked, about 5-6 minutes on each side, turning often until they are nicely browned & crisp. If they brown to quickly, reduce heat, oil is to hot. Remove from oil and place on paper towel. 

Im not going to add the ground chicken, im just using pork. Also, it says you can use dried tree ear mushrooms but im not adding those either (because my kids dont like them). So, if you have any suggestions please let me know. I know getting the technique for rolling them can be tricky but hopefully it wont be to hard. But my original ?, should I cook the pork first? I dont think that you do because it says " Fry until filling is cooked", but I wanted to be sure. 
Thanks again.
pom_mom


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2006)

In that recipe the meat is not cooked first.

So make sure not to overfill the rolls.


----------



## htc (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Pom, 

I hav a Mai Pham cookbook. Though I don't honestly use it, I bought it because she makes a decent curry.  Her egg roll recipe isn't too great (IMO), but that's just me. A lot of times I think that Asian restauranters and cook book authors deviate from "authentic" recipes. Why, not sure...but that's what I've noticed about Vietnamese recipes.

The problem with cooking your pork first that you will get cooked meat crumbles. Think back to biting into an egg roll at a Vietnamese resturant, the meat never falls out this is cuz it's rolled raw and cooked. 

The recipe below looks ok. If it were me, I would ditch the chicken and replace it with shrimp. I'd also ditch the bean spouts. Never seen bean sprouts in a Vietnamese egg roll. (Ms. Pham, what were you thinking??? )You are also missing what I call the filler. Most recipes will have taro or jiciama in them. 

On the green onions, try using just the green part. Cut it into long pieces (the length of your roll). Spread your meat on the paper, put the green onion in and then roll it. A little way to make it fancy or "kick it up".  

Also, once you have assembled all of your filling, take a tiny little spoonful and cook it on a frying pan. This will allow you to adjust your seasoning as needed.

p.s. this is all stuff I would do for an authentic egg roll. If you're not looking for authenic, and just want to experiment, by all means add whatever sounds good.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2006)

I love her "Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table!"


----------



## htc (Aug 4, 2006)

That's the one I have Jenny. One of the reasons I bought it is cuz it's got pictures of the Asian herbs. I never knew what a lot of them were called in English before. The only recipes I've tried making to what she says is the curry and the shrimp on sugarcane. The sugarcane shrimp tastes good but is not authentic at all.


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 4, 2006)

htc, thanks. I will try your suggestions. Im trying to keep it kindof simple, especially for the first time, because of my kids. If they get a hint of something to wierd Ive lost them. I will definitly post on how they turn out. Im planning on making them later today. Wish me luck!
pom_mom


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!

I have made a few things from the cookbook, but I really like her stories the best.  And, like you, I am interested in learning about many of the weird herbs and veggies that they sell at my asian market that are not so helpfully labeled "vegetable"  (<---- yes, I can see that ... but what kind of vegetable?)


----------



## htc (Aug 4, 2006)

Good Luck Pom!! Let us know how it turns out. YOu'll know the rolls are ready when they float. Yum yum yum.

Yes, the herbs/veggies thing always drives me nuts. It's ok when I'm communicating w/ family, but try teaching your American hubby to grocery shop at the Asian store. Though I have to admit, he's pretty good now since he always goes with me.


----------



## pom_mom (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey all. I made my spring rolls last night and they turned out AWESOME! I was so happy. I followed the recipe pretty closely but I think I can play around with some of the seasonings now. I just wanted to say thanks for advice for everybody. This forum is great!!

pom_mom


----------



## Lynan (Aug 5, 2006)

hey thats great your spring rolls turned out fine! 

A lot depends on how thick they are also. I would not be afraid to add chicken the next time either, just cook them at at least 165 degrees and enjoy!! 
Chicken is taking a bad rap these days but really, the probs with camplylobacter have been with those chickadees since day one. Just gotta prepare it and cook it to temp and all will be well.
I make similar recipe Spring  Rolls and have done for years, with chicken and no problems. 
And I enjoy the fresh spring rolls also where cooked chicken/pork/beef is added to fillings. Have you tried these??


----------

